# .303 Enfield Questions



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got a British Enfield Rifle 4/1 .303. I need to know about headspace issues and some basic info on some of the stampings on it. It has a (F) and a (FTRF) stamped on the reciever. Someone has trimmed the stock down and removed the handguard to give it a sporterized look. I was going to drop in an ATI no gunsmith scope mount and and ATI monte carlo synthetic stock. Thanks.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 19, 2008)

You need to see what the number on the bolt head is. Find a good Enfield "expert" and they can tell you were to go from there.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 19, 2008)

I am most definately not an expert but I believe youe weapon was made at the "Royal Ordnance Factory Fazakerley" which was near Liverpool England.

As far as headspace, SMLE usually have pretty generous headspace and loose chambers and it needs to be pretty bad before it causes a problem.

 A good gunsmith should have a "go-no go gauge for checking it. Also the bolt head can be turned in or out or even replaced to deal with a headspace problem. 

If you are concerned try to find a good gunsmith with some knowledge of this rifle to check it out.
Good Luck


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 19, 2008)

Funny thing about the Enfields is they headspace on the rim of the cartridge. 

The headspace can be changed by changing the bolt head.

Some info in the Lee-Enfield

Scroll toward the bottom for bolt and headspace issues.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 19, 2008)

"The headspace can be changed by changing the bolt head."


This is numbers on the removable bolt head. They are numbered for headspace measurement.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 19, 2008)

FTRF means a factory thorough repair at ROF Fazakerley England.  There should be a date next to the (FTRF) which would tell when this FTR was done. I believe the No. 4's are the only ones that have the removeable bolt head. The SMLE does headspace on the rim of the cartridge and they usually have a lot of freebore in the camber for grit etc on ammo on battlefield. I have 2 a sporterized one made that also had a FTR done in 1943 at Fazakerley and a beautiful Long Branch made in 1954 with all matching numbers that I'm sure saw no action.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 20, 2008)

Thee other thing to think about with the Enfields is the bolt allows the brass to stretch a good bit, so if you reload for it keep that in mind.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 20, 2008)

Well guys thanks for the info. I went and shot it earlier today and it shoots well. The first shot was from behind a telephone poll, just for protection. I fired 3 or 4 shots of S&B 180 grain FMJ and all rounds were grouped well at 50 yeards. I then switched over to fire some reloads I bought from Advanced Bullets in Temple. They were 180 grain Soft Points. The first one I fired, no problems. The second one fired, but when I ejected it, all that came out was the rim and a little bit of shell that was perfectly sliced. I got a cleaning rod and removed the rest of the shell. I then went back and fired some more S&B and they all fired perfectly. So is the reloads that I bought, bad??? If I shoot them will they blow up and kill me???


----------



## grizzley30814 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like some reloads a friend of mine got from his dad for his308. From what I was told the cases were worn out and the rim section popped off. I wouldn't fire any more of those, until they were unloaded and checked for length/stretch on the case. 

I have a P14 Enfield that has been sporterized and reworked by a local gun smith, beautiful gun. Don't buy any POF ammo for it, it is mil surplus made in Pakistan and it sux for lack of a better word. Lots of click pause bang and click no bang.

http://www.303british.com/


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 21, 2008)

grizzley30814 said:


> Sounds like some reloads a friend of mine got from his dad for his308. From what I was told the cases were worn out and the rim section popped off. I wouldn't fire any more of those, until they were unloaded and checked for length/stretch on the case.
> 
> I have a P14 Enfield that has been sporterized and reworked by a local gun smith, beautiful gun. Don't buy any POF ammo for it, it is mil surplus made in Pakistan and it sux for lack of a better word. Lots of click pause bang and click no bang.
> 
> http://www.303british.com/



The S&B Ammo worked great and inspected each case and they all looked fine. I suspected the Reload was from an already stretched out case. My mistake though, I should always go with Factory ammo for Military Rifles. This Enfield has it's stock sporterized, but everything else is original.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Oct 21, 2008)

You probably already know this but if you shoot any milsurp ammo make sure it is not corrsive primered, I know the POF ammo is and I made sure to clean my rifle throughly after shooting it. 

I will try to get some photos of mine and post them.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont think I will try any Milsurp out. I'm looking at the Wolf Gold ammo to get next. My biggest concern was headspace. The fired brass looks ok, from what I'm seeing. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Stan in SC (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been shooting and reloading for Enfields for several years now.One poster above mentioned screwing the bolt head in and out to adjust headspace.This is not so.People should not post something they are not sure of.
If you are going to shoot a .303 then you need a broken case extractor.They are less than $10.
S&B ammunition is good in a .303.Reloaded S&B brass SHOULD NOT BE SHOT.The factory original ammo shoots good and accurately.The brass is crap and should never be reloaded.
A .303 will do almost anything a .308 will do if properly loaded.You have a fine weapon.

Stan


----------



## wildcatt (Oct 26, 2008)

*Enfield*

you can check your rifle by putting a shim on a fired case.head space gage could be made as all you need is the rim thickness.
no 1 rifles need replacing and fitting of bolt head.no 4 can be headspaced by changing bolt head to proper size. I did that to my savage no 4.at one time the rifles were consigned to stores and the bolts were removed and dropped in the boxes.any bolt was replaced in any gun.most mausers and other bolt guns will interchange,but not enfields.best to check all military rifles.I had a separation when hunting and thats when I discovered the problem.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm reloading Winchester brass.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 26, 2008)

Aaaaahhhhhh Enfield brass stretch. That is a result of having a rear locking bolt lug. They are notorious for case life issues. They are good with cast bullets and mild loads with brass of a known history. Was that brass once fired that were the reloads? It may not have been.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 26, 2008)

What I'm going to do is NOT full length resize. I'm just going to resize the neck and perhaps bump the shoulder a wee bit.

This should prevent that stretch that occurs when fl sizing. And I will be careful. One way to check for case head separtion is to use a gem clip with the end bent and sharpened. Scrape the inside of the case and if it even bumps, discard that batch.

Very similar as to what I do with belted magnums.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 27, 2008)

Nearly all of the reloads that i purchased are S and B Brass. I talked to the owner Saturday and he said that the case separation wasn't uncommon in those reloads.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 28, 2008)

I found a Weaver Mount for my Enfield and I purchased for 50 cents. It is a TO1, tip off mount. Does anyone know of a smith or someone who could drill and tap this for me in and around Atlanta?


----------



## GA1dad (Oct 28, 2008)

A lot of info at this site.

http://www.sporterizing.com/index.php?&

You'll have to create a username, but you'll find it worth your time.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 28, 2008)

GA1dad said:


> A lot of info at this site.
> 
> http://www.sporterizing.com/index.php?&
> 
> You'll have to create a username, but you'll find it worth your time.



thanks, I created an account to check it out.


----------



## AnesMerc (Nov 16, 2008)

I love my .303. I have a sporterized LongBranch that I hunt with almost exclusively in GA. I use the open sites and at anything under 100 yards it is a tack driver considering the gun was made in 1943.


----------



## wildcatt (Nov 24, 2008)

*mounts*

there are scope mounts that dont need drilling and fit in charger guide.I have one on my no 4. I think CDNN has them farly inexpensive.


----------

